# Ayce's progression to sub-10 on 3x3. | We’ve done it… |



## Ayce (May 31, 2022)

So I've decided to give into the progression thread of do a progression thread, my goals

1. Sub-10 ao5 on 3x3!
2. 1# for Massachusetts clock single and average.
3. Sub-1:00 on 4x4
4. Improving on 3BLD, learn 4BLD and 5BLD!
5. Be able to compete in any event without worrying about cutoffs. And then actually compete in it.
6. Learn 3-cycle

No deadline. No clue how this works but I'll make it work


----------



## Imsoosm (May 31, 2022)

Ayce said:


> So I've decided to give into the progression thread of do a progression thread, my goals
> 
> 1. Sub-10 ao5 on 3x3, currently averaging 17
> 2. 1# for Massachusetts clock single and average.
> ...


What do you average in clock?


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

Ayce said:


> So I've decided to give into the progression thread of do a progression thread, my goals
> 
> 1. Sub-10 ao5 on 3x3, currently averaging 17
> 2. 1# for Massachusetts clock single and average.
> ...


What do you average in 3-bld? And race to sub-1? I averaged sub-1:40 with M2/Op, but I slowed down due to me getting faster at 3-style corners.


----------



## Ayce (May 31, 2022)

Currently I have 9.99 ao100 in clock, my current ao12 for 3BLD is 4:23


----------



## Ayce (May 31, 2022)

I'm struggling to get certain letter pairs to stick, my only plan to improve that is practice.


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

Ayce said:


> I'm struggling to get certain letter pairs to stick, my only plan to improve that is practice.


Take a good look at my signature.
Also, if you don't like what have going, you can create an account, copy a new list, edit out whatever you want, then post it and make it your own.
I promise I will not copyright strike you...


----------



## Ayce (May 31, 2022)

The ones easiest to stick is video game characters for some reason, GP, Gangplank, BH, Bloodhound. An edges audio memo is also hard without vowels, it’s like, 8 different sounds and if I’m lucky that the last letter of the pair is a vowel i can smash the next letter pair on top with helps speed things up.


----------



## Ayce (May 31, 2022)

Just got my first ever sub 2 minute 4x4 solve!


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

Ayce said:


> The ones easiest to stick is video game characters for some reason, GP, Gangplank, BH, Bloodhound. An edges audio memo is also hard without vowels, it’s like, 8 different sounds and if I’m lucky that the last letter of the pair is a vowel i can smash the next letter pair on top with helps speed things up.


Well, edge audio is hard to memo. But if you can do m2 edges in around 15 seconds, you should be able to do memo for edges in the same amount of time without any pauses. (Man, I should focus on that, too...)


----------



## Ayce (May 31, 2022)

In a good solve for me, 45 seconds on corner memo, 1 minute of edge memo, 1 minute on execution.
Normally it take 1 minute for corners, and 90 seconds for edges, execution varies wildly.


----------



## Ayce (Jun 5, 2022)

So update,
Clock ao100 is 9.38
3x3 ao100 is 17.34
My 4x4 time are fluctuating, my best, which I got today, is 1:43.48

3BLD hasn't been going amazing, sometimes I swear I got everything and I missed a flipped edge on the other side of the cube. Learning 4BLD is also going slow, so many weird algs and doing slice moves are super weird to fingertrick. I recorded an ao5 that I'll probably post to some critique thread. Working on learning full OLL, ~35/57, the Massachusetts ao5 record for clock is 7.30, which is super do-able if I get some good scrambles and a bit of luck.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

Should I start a progression thread? How does this work?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Should I start a progression thread? How does this work?


It works however you want it to be. You just have to post your times, and then watch as it gets faster and faster.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It works however you want it to be. You just have to post your times, and then watch as it gets faster and faster.


Thanks


----------



## Ayce (Jun 7, 2022)

Here is an ao5, any advice would be appreciated!

I got a solid 17.09 ao100, and I got my ao1000 down to 18.22.

Clock is going great, new record of an ao5, 8.33, which would put me 2nd in the state. I also got an ao100 of 9.37.

3BLD still struggling, nothing recent but I also haven’t done any attempts so… Go check out the video I posted.

edit: CubingUSA hasn’t updated state rankings since at least Northeast Champs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Here is an ao5, any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> I got a solid 17.09 ao100, and I got my ao1000 down to 18.22.
> 
> ...


that is pretty good. Try improving ur fingertricks, that m move on the second solve should be done with a push


----------



## Ayce (Jun 19, 2022)

Update:

3x3:
Ao1000 is at 18.07, very close to sub 18, and I broke my mo3 record.
3BLD: 
After no sucesses for over a month I finally got one down, 3:34.84 gonna keep pushing for more soon!

Nothing new for clock or 4x4

CubingUSA updated their rankings for Massachusetts, I'm currently 12th in the state for average, (my competition average sucked I know, It was my first time competing since 2019) and 11th for single, the top clock single is 4.00 which I can't even dream of getting as my PB is 5.95, and my times are seeming to plateau again. The state record for average is 5.15, which also seems impossible for the last few reasons. I'll make some video of an ao5 like I did with 3x3 and post it somewhere.


----------



## Ayce (Jun 23, 2022)

Just got my ao1000 17.95

Haven't worked on any other events, working on learning the Awkward Shape OLLs


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 23, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Just got my ao1000 17.95
> 
> Haven't worked on any other events, working on learning the Awkward Shape PLLs


you mean OLLs, right?


----------



## Ayce (Jun 23, 2022)

yes...


----------



## Ayce (Jul 1, 2022)

Update:
Finally got a 3BLD success after month, my 25th successful solve

3x3 ao1000 is 17.58, good improvements on that.

Clock has nothing new, but I am going to Granite State 2022 and I want to try and get a sub-10 average.

I bought a new 4x4! Super pumped about that, can't wait to get back to practicing.


----------



## Ayce (Jul 8, 2022)

Update:
Don't know what I did, but I'm dropping my 3x3 times pretty fast, broke almost all of my records
mo3: 13.76, ao5: 14.39, ao12: 15.56,
Here is where it gets interesting, ao100, 16.91!!!! I love it, ao1000: 17.42, Huge progress in the past week or two.

Got a new 4x4! My old one keeps popping and I keep losing the weird wingy black pieces that shoot out of it. 
Back on topic, I quickly smashed my PB with a time of 1:29:34, all of my other record broke but that isn't really too interesting. 
The cutoff for Granite State 2022 is 1:10 so if I practice (only have around 40 solves on my cstimer session) I might be able to do it)

Clock: Dropped my ao1000 by a few milliseconds, nothing huge, but I am getting more 8 and 7 seconds solves which is nice

3BLD, nothing huge, I think I got a success or two this week, bringing my total to 26 successes.


----------



## Ayce (Jul 18, 2022)

*Big Update:*
So I missed a week because I went camping. But I've been having a great week in terms of cubing, multiple records broke.

*3x3*
Lets start off with 3x3, here are all the records I broke (everything but single)
Mo3: 13.25 With a 12.49 14.41 12.84
Ao5: 14.38 I beat my previous by .01 but still happy.
Ao12: 15.13 Man, if I get to 14 by the end of the summer that would be great
Ao100: 16.55 I'll go for <15 by the end of the year
Ao1000: 17.24 Compared to my 18.22 in June...
I need to get around a high 16 second average to make round 2 for the competition, which is do-able if I'm super warmed up.

*Clock*
It has been put to the side lately, but I still got some practice in, can't wait for the Granite State 2022. I'm considering making a session where I go for speed over accuracy, and I don't bother with lining anything up. The object of this to get me to line each clock up with one fast fluid motion instead of 1 crank and then another to line it up. I'll start it after the competition so it doesn't bleed into my average.
Ao1000: 10.64
Not a lot of clock recently but I'm _reasonably_ confident that I can do well in this competition.

*4x4*
I devoted a bit of time to try and get a 1:10 single for the cutoff, and I've been getting so close! I pushed my total cstimer solves to 100.
Single: 1:19.69 Just got this an hour ago, so close...
Mo3: 1:25.12, I got 2 average solves then that single.
Ao5 1:30.43 Same thing as the Mo3
Ao12 1:38.09 Series of good/average solves and then that single
Ao100: 1:59.50 I mean, I started this session with 3 minute times, so this will go down soon.
Just gotta keep practicing!

*3BLD*
I've been improving my accuracy, I haven't had any attempts that are super off, I'm not writing down my records, not really too interested in that, still working on accuracy and memo. I just need to practice and practice and practice

*4BLD*
First time writing about this but I've begun to start looking at tutorials, and while I grasp the concept of each method, U2/r2/OP, there are so many special cases and super long memo. Just gotta start learning the algorithms and start practicing. By chance does anyone have any tutorials they recommend?

*One-Handed*
It seems like I practice this without noticing, and I don't think I've wrote about this yet either, I just want to get times down so I can record improvement.
Single: 35.63
Mo3: 40.08
Ao5: 41.14
Ao12 44.63
I notice now that my averages are pretty consistent, which is weird because compared to another event I'm now beginning to practice like 4x4, it isn't this consistent. Weird

*Final Notes:*
I love the progress I'm making. I'm super hyped for the competition and trying to make 4x4 cutoff. Just gotta keep practicing. Sorry for the wall of text. Thanks to whoever reads all of this <3


----------



## Timona (Jul 19, 2022)

Ayce said:


> By chance does anyone have any tutorials they recommend?


"I think Jperm has some good tutorials" says everyone ever. Theres also really good one by Jack Cai and some example solves by Stanley Chapel, WR holder.


----------



## Ayce (Jul 24, 2022)

*Medium Update:*

So, Good competition I had earlier today! I'll review each event and other records/progress made.


*3x3*
Ao5: 14.31, Good drop from last week
Ao1000: 17.15 Very good drop from last week
This competition went amazing for 3x3, I got to round 2 for the first time. 15.50 PR average! Super excited for that and happy for myself.

*4x4*
Got my first sub 1:10 single! Broke all my 4x4 record so I'll list them all this week
Single: 1:06.65
Mo3: 1:14.03
Ao5: 1:17.53
Ao12: 1:19.19
Ao100: 1:28.68

Improving real fast, take this cstimer generated timer to visualize how fast I'm improving. Unfortunately I couldn't get the <1:10 single in comp but it really doesn't bother me.

*Clock*
At the event I got 2, 17 seconds solves because I messed up the other side and I didn't wanna DNF, but my other three was 2 mid 9s, and a low 8, which was real nice.
Ao5: 8.21 Came randomly while I was warming up.
I would rather have not thrown my average but its whatever. My 8.37 is going to bump me up a few spots in the CubingUSA rankings

*5x5*
First time typing about 5x5! Buying an MGC 5x5 to start practicing.

*3BLD*
Broke my 3BLD single! 2:22.85. 

*Final Notes:*
Does anyone know a way to graph out times with ao100 in the cstimer graph instead of ao12? I'm going away next week so I won't get any cubing done for a bit, and I'll miss next week's update. (maybe) Looking forward to 4x4, blindfolded stuff, and 5x5. Thanks to whoever reads this <3


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 24, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Does anyone know a way to graph out times with ao100 in the cstimer graph instead of ao12


Settings > tools > list type (average) > list length (100)


----------



## Ayce (Aug 1, 2022)

*ANOTHER MEDIUM UPDATE:*
So! I've got good news for pretty much all my events. I had to slow down because I went away for a week, and I got a new pc so very busy overall. Lets kick this off.

*3x3:*
More huge progress, still working on OLLs, hopefully I can finish it off entirely very soon. Tons of records broken!
Second best single: 11.03, my current PB is 10.83, and I finished F2L at around 7 seconds, panicked, and ended up with this, still absolutely incredibly, and this solve will be in the rest of the records I'll list.
Mo3: 12.03, high 12, and a low 12, with the 11.03.
Ao5: 12.90, I beat my previous record by over a second, absolutely crazy!
Ao100: 16.45
Ao1000: 16.99 *SUB 17! *This is a huge milestone, I can't see myself getting 15.99 unless a learn a new trick or try something else out, although that won't stop me from trying to get it!

Here is my session graph of over 4k solves, super slow, but (somewhat) steady improvement. Overall huge successes recently!

*4x4:*
Broke all records, and my single keeps dropping.
Single: 1:04.14, this one has really got me excited, Sub-1 is coming soon!
Mo3: 1:10.85
Ao5: 1:14.66
Ao12: 1:15.70
Ao100: 1:22.96
I fixed the squeaking issue on my MGC and I've been practicing a whole lot, good to see this progress.

*5x5*
Started my session this week as soon as I got my hands on the MGC 5x5, I started out with Yau5, but last night I decided that its overly complicated for me, and I swapped to Redux, and instantly broke my single.
Single: 3:03.32
Mo3: 3:07.32
Ao5: 3:13.79
Ao12: 3:34.07
So far my session only has 16 solves on it, I hate how long big cubes take to scramble, and I tend to mess it up frequently. I like big cubes because it's much more relaxed compared to 3x3 or clock.

*Clock:*
Broke a few more records, more progress towards the state record, currently ranked 8th in the state for single (I botched my average)
Mo3: 7.64
Ao5: 7.70
Ao12: 8.53
Ao100: 9.22
Ao1000: 10.28
All records broke except single, what I don't like about clock is that there isn't much to write about. There is no clear progression like there is on 3x3, I already owned a modded clock, I already have a pin order, I checked out no-flip, I believe I'm just set on grinding out times unless I find something that I missed. I haven't broke my clock single in awhile but hopefully I can get it soon!

*Final Notes: *
Still working on grinding out each event, and buying a 6x6/7x7. Clock state record have dropped like crazy, 4.00 single and a 5.15 average. Going to a competition later in September. Thanks to whoever reads all of this <3


----------



## Ayce (Aug 17, 2022)

*BIG UPDATE!*
Good Evening! Let's kick this off!

*3x3:*
Ao12: 14.96, a series of good solves.
Ao100: 16.24
Ao1000: 16.67, Didn't expect to get this far into the 16s but no complaining.

*4x4*
Single: 53.59, in the time since my last post, I got 3 sub-1s, 2 53s back to back. This solve was perfect, everything flowed so smooth, no parity, all 323 edges were right there in front of me. Truly beautiful.
Mo3: 1:03.86
Ao12: 1:10.81
Ao100 1:15.20
This is one of my goals of this thread so, yay? no clue where to go from here. relatively speaking, 375 solves of practice and this progress is real good.

*5x5*
Single: 2:35.56
Mo3: 2:41.69
Ao5: 2:42.44
Ao12: 2:49.92
Never mind what I said about this last post, I don't like this event.

*Clock*
2000 solves on clock, I'll list all my records so far, if it has a * next to it, I broke it since the last post.
Single: 5.95, this one has been standing for too long, I don't like it.
Mo3: 7.31*
Ao5: 7.70
Ao12: 8.53
Ao100: 9.15*
Ao1000: 9.91*

*3BLD*
Tried to do it blindfolded on a date, failed, embarrassed myself. 
...
anyway
nothing else exciting aside from that

*Final Notes:*
To conclude, don't do 3BLD on a date, its not worth it, I've been left on read for days now.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Aug 26, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Here is an ao5, any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> I got a solid 17.09 ao100, and I got my ao1000 down to 18.22.
> 
> ...


Scramble 1:

White cross (green front yellow top): D R F D L. The F can be done with your ring finger. You can modify this to get better F2L cases but that may still be too advanced.

Yellow cross (green front white top): D R’ L2 D R2 D

Tip: make sure to always plan out an efficient cross solution and don’t you dare cube rotate during cross. You did the red yellow edge with Rw L and not L2 which forces you to cube rotate. Also note how you can do the yellow blue edge without rotating by doing D instead of y U. Lastly, do the D2 with a double flick.

You then did the orange-green pair with tons of rotations. After your first U’ after cross, and seeing where both pieces are, you can simply do R’ U’ R L U’ L’ to solve it. At the point where you set it up to do R U R’ L’ U2 L R’ U R, you could instead have done R’ U’ R2 U R2 U’ R

The red-blue pair was done in a decent way, although you can do it rotationlessly with Lw U2 L2 U’ L2 U’ Lw’. For your level your solution is fine though.

Before your rotation for the red-blue pair, you could have seen the blue-orange edge solved. This would make for an easy U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U’ R for the blue-orange pair without pauses. You decided to do the red-green, which, after the U2, can be done with F U F’ U L’ U’ L.

After your solution for the green-red you did a y’ rotation and after recognizing the case, you did another one to set it up into a case you are familiar with. That extra rotation was unnecessary, because L’ U’ L U2 L’ U’ L does the job.

For OLL, don’t regrip at the beginning of the alg, after the Rw from homegrip you can do the U2 with your left hand as a double flick.

As for the N-perm, I personally use R’ U R U’ R’ F’ U’ F R U R’ F R’ F’ R U’ R (U) which I can do in about 1.2 seconds but there isn’t really a good alg for this so just use what you are comfortable with. Just make sure you can predict the AUF, that really helps save time.

Hope this helps, might do the other solves too soon because I really enjoy breaking stuff down like this.


----------



## Ayce (Aug 26, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Hope this helps, might do the other solves too soon because I really enjoy breaking stuff down like this.


Damn! Thanks so much for the tips! Since this average a few months ago, I've improved ridiculously fast, I redid a this average and I performed much better. I'll take these tips into account. If you enjoy doing this then I can do an updated average, (if you want tips on clock I can help out with that in return!) Just let me know!

I'll make a new blog/progression post soon! Its big again, and it doesn't involve 3BLD on a date!


----------



## Burrito (Aug 27, 2022)

whats this about a date?


----------



## Ayce (Aug 27, 2022)

Read the last progression block’s final notes


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Aug 27, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Damn! Thanks so much for the tips! Since this average a few months ago, I've improved ridiculously fast, I redid a this average and I performed much better. I'll take these tips into account. If you enjoy doing this then I can do an updated average, (if you want tips on clock I can help out with that in return!) Just let me know!
> 
> I'll make a new blog/progression post soon! Its big again, and it doesn't involve 3BLD on a date!


Yes, I realized the average was a little outdated. Indeed an update would be more effective. I don't have a clock lol, it's the only event i dont have. Also i could help you out with 3BLD and up, im approaching sub 20 on 3BLD and have the Dutch NR for 4BLD so if you neep any help, just upload a video and if i can find the time i'll be glad to help!

Edit: I am dumb, a video of BLD solves is probably not very critique-able. Some tips that definitely will help you get to sub 1 if not further:
-Practise a lot, this makes you familiar with the letters that correspond to each piece. If you don't have to think about where for example the orange green edge goes and what letter it is, that saves SO MUCH time.
-Use orozco for corners. It may be tough to wrap you head around, but it has 3 advantages: 1. The algs are faster. 2. If you ever encounter an easy intuitive 3style case, you can do it (as long as you know reasonably well how comms work) 3. Faster exec means that you have to remember the memo for less time and thus makes it easier to memo.
- Do edge only and corner only sessions on cstimer. It will help identify where you are slower than you should be.
- do memo split (set the timer to multiphase) if you dont use stackmat. Also helps you identify weaknessess.

Learning 3-style might be a long shot but when you are sub 1 you should look into it.


----------



## Ayce (Aug 27, 2022)

I’m at the point where I can look at a piece and see which letter it is instantly, but my accuracy still sucks


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Aug 27, 2022)

In that case, this can help:
Memorize a cube entirely, as if you are going to solve it blindfolded, but then you solve it sighted with your blind method. That way you see exactly where you go wrong and fix your mistakes


----------



## Ayce (Aug 29, 2022)

*Medium Update!*
Pretty big updates on my 3x3 progress, and some other bits.

*3x3:*
Surpassed 5k solves on my session
fsiljdsgijofd[hijgg PB SINGLE!
Single: 10.83 --> 10.35
Amazing tempo, perfect good OLL into a PLL skip (I think?) Can't remember much about it, but still lets go,
On top of this, I've gotten several other 11 second solves and 10 second solves, sub 10 is soon!
Ao12: 14.39 Didn't realize I broke it until I went through my records to make this post.
Ao100: 15.87 Sub 16??
Ao1000: 16.42

*4x4:*
Ao5: 1:06.39
Ao12: 1:10.67
Ao100: 1:14.57
I plateaued again XD

*5x5:*
Single: 2:21.87
Mo3: 2:38.37
Ao5: 2:42.44
Ao12: 2:49.92
I’m doing something wrong, progress is too slow

*6x6 & 7x7*
I’m probably going lump these two together for progress notes, but being the MGC super fan (seriously all my NxN mains except 3x3 are MGC) I ordered MGC 6x6 and 7x7. Hopefully I can enjoy it better than 5x5.

*Clock*
I’m beginning to crack into the 8s. Still no single PB, kinda sucks but whatever
Ao12: 8.26
Ao100: 8.92 More 8s!
Ao1000: 9.73

*3BLD*
Using Jorian Meeuse’s tips to get my accuracy into something consistent.

*4BLD*
Trying to crunch as many algs as I can before school starts up

*Final Notes:*
Just hoping for a sub-10 3x3 single, I've updated my goals, check on the front page of this thread. Thanks to whoever reads all of this <3


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 29, 2022)

Ayce said:


> *5x5:*
> Single: 2:21.87
> Mo3: 2:38.37
> Ao5: 2:42.44
> ...


The key to big cube progress is grinding. So, if you want to get faster at 5x5 for example, I'd drop everything else for a week and just grind.


----------



## Timona (Aug 29, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> The key to big cube progress is grinding. So, if you want to get faster at 5x5 for example, I'd drop everything else for a week and just grind.





Ayce said:


> I’m doing something wrong, progress is too slow


A week is gonna be too small to see any progress imo. Try 3 weeks. Watch as many example solves as you can. Before you time yourself, solve the cube like 3 times. Practice.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> A week is gonna be too small to see any progress imo. Try 3 weeks. Watch as many example solves as you can. Before you time yourself, solve the cube like 3 times. Practice.


I went from 2:30 to sub 1:50 in about a week, so it can be done


----------



## Ayce (Aug 29, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I went from 2:30 to sub 1:50 in about a week, so it can be done


I’ll probably end up doing blind for a month, I enjoy it more, but big cubes are still on my radar


----------



## Ayce (Aug 30, 2022)

Annoucning: *BIG N' BLIND SEPTEMBER *(original name ikik)
Its not a competition, just going to dedicate the entire month to everything 3BLD or 5x5 and up. I just want to see improvement in these areas and I believe this is the best move for me.


----------



## Ayce (Sep 6, 2022)

Need help with memo, how am I supposed to do it? I’ve been putting corners into words and edges into audio but I always forget it, I end up forgetting it the moment I put on the blindfold. Jack Cai talked about “even reviewing” and “grouping” How does everyone else do it?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 6, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Need help with memo, how am I supposed to do it? I’ve been putting corners into words and edges into audio but I always forget it, I end up forgetting it the moment I put on the blindfold. Jack Cai talked about “even reviewing” and “grouping” How does everyone else do it?


For corners I use the roman room/memory palace technique, since my desk is right beside a staircase, I'll put my first letter pair words on the first step, the next on the landing, and so on and so forth. Idk if that's the best way to do it, but it works well for me.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 6, 2022)

At your level (judging from previous posts) I would not recommend using audio edges yet. Ideally, you want to split everything into letter pairs. So BAGIPTKSH on corners would become BA GI PT KS H. For consistency's sake, you want to have a letter pair to word conversion list prepared. This takes a lot of time to make though, and I don't think it's worth the effort yet. Just come up with words on the fly. I use Dutch words in my solves but for this example you could think of BA = baby, GI = gift, PT = pet, KS = kiss. H, the parity target, can just be memorized as H on its own, since one letter is not too hard to remember i suppose. Now make a story out of it: A baby has been given a gift, it is a pet, and because he is so happy with it, he gives the pet a kiss. To make memorizing the story even easier, you can use the so-called method of loci. Timothy Goh has a cool tutorial on it on youtube. 
Just use words or edges as well until you are sub 1.
As for the 'forgetting it the moment I put on the blindfold', make sure to review the memo once without looking at the cube. Then, if you aren't sure, you can check afterwards if you were right or not.

Really, it's all about practise. I used to find this hard as well, but after doing thousands of attempts, you start memorizing the corners without a story, just a random set of words, which can only work if the memory is short term. This is also why audio edges is only applicable when you are around sub 1. Anything above that is just too much time to retain audio.

If you need any more help or if this is just unclear (I really don't know if this explanation is a mess or not) just ask it.

Oh and funny side note: translating my hypothetical Dutch story for BAGIPTKSH, it would be a baby putting a watering can in his cap and then eating some cheese.


----------



## Ayce (Sep 10, 2022)

*Big Update! *its not actually big but rather the cubes I was- ah forget it...

Only practicing big cubes for the past week and a half has helped my times pretty tremendously, here's a status update.

*4x4*
I know that 4x4 isn't technically a big cube, its a refresher to long big cubes. Tons of sub-1 singles for 4x4, and I'm starting to average low 1:00s,
Mo3: 1:01.99
Ao5: 1:02.03
Ao12: 1:04.82
Ao100: 1:13.11

*5x5*
Single: 1:59.47
Mo3: 2:16.23
Ao5: 2:22.95
Ao12: 2:33.35
5x5 feels so small after practicing 7x7

*6x6*
Literally broke I kid you not  
I know I said 6x6 and 7x7 will be combined but that's just not practical now.
It broke, I don't know what else to say.

*7x7*
Single: 7:39.94
Mo3: 8:05.17
Ao5: 8:14.70
Ao12: 8:33.98
I'm still figuring out how to do L2C without commutators.

*3BLD*
2 sucesses! 

*4BLD*
The algs are so hard... 
It's crazy, I feel like I'm scrambling it but then the last 2 moves circles everything back.


----------



## Ayce (Sep 18, 2022)

Is there a good way to fix this? My way is too slow and there has to be a better way.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 18, 2022)

Ayce said:


> View attachment 20760Is there a good way to fix this? My way is too slow and there has to be a better way.


Pull out the wings and put them back in the right way. Lol


----------



## Timona (Sep 19, 2022)

Ayce said:


> View attachment 20760Is there a good way to fix this? My way is too slow and there has to be a better way.


From Cuberoot.


----------



## Ayce (Sep 23, 2022)

*Small Update!*
Got some questions about big cubes, but here's my records.

*Clock:*
Ao12: 8.16
Ao1000: 9.63

*4x4:*
Inching closer towards sub-1 averages.
Mo3: 1:00.52
Ao100: 1:12.50

*3BLD:*
Accuracy going up! Don't feel like reporting records as I don't put in DNFs in my session as it would clog it up too much XD.

*5x5:*
Single: 1:57.16
Mo3: 2:07.72
Ao5: 2:12.22
Ao12: 2:20.69
Ao100: 2:46.83
Alright so I got my splits for 5x5 solves, tell me what I need to work on and how I should do it. I use redux. I did three solves (all with parity), here are the means. Let me know if I missed a step or I should break it down further. I average low 16 on 3x3 for perspective.

First 2 CentersAll Centers FinishedAll Edges Finished3x3FINAL TIMES (mo3)16.7429.451:14.0327.452:32.95

*7x7:*
Single: 6:54.85
Mo3: 7:32.26
Ao5: 7:48.81
Ao12: 8:20.13
Same thing as 5x5, redux, average low 16 on 3x3. I'm learning how to not use comms for L2C and I can do it up to the last 2 outer bars.

First 2 CentersAll Centers FinishedAll Edges Finished3x3FINAL TIMES (mo3)1:26.302:30.042:53.6328.637:18.61
All being said, I enjoy this event. I feel that I would like 6x6 more but this feels relaxing. It also feels much more natural as I have large hands.

*Final Notes*:
Another update! Going to continue big cubes, still saving up for 6x6. Thanks to whoever reads all of this <3


----------



## Ayce (Oct 30, 2022)

*Medium Update!*

I've been intentionally holding off on posting for a bit. But I'm here and I got news!

*3x3:*
Ao100: 15.42
Ao1000: 15.99 
SUB 16 LETS GO!!!

*4x4:*
Ao100: 1:09.89 
Most of the competitions in my area has a cutoff of 1:10 so now I'm confident I can start doing 4x4!

*5x5:*
Single: 1:52.46
Mo3: 2:02.08
Ao5: 2:02.08 weird
Ao12: 2:09.78
Ao100: 2:28.16

*7x7:*
Single: 6:23.12
Mo3: 7:04.28
Ao5: 7:22.39 Got this one on the weekly competiton
Ao12: 7:47.84

*Clock:*
Ao100: 8.91
Ao1000: 9.53

*Final Notes: *
So! A few months ago, I said that I have no idea how I'll get sub 16, now I'm sub 16. I want to say I have no idea how I'll get sub 15, but that wouldn't age well. Thank you to whoever reads all of this <3


----------



## Ayce (Nov 27, 2022)

*BIG UPDATE!!*


Look how polite he looks holding the 4x4

Also I got my first ever sub-10 single 9.87


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 27, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Look how polite he looks holding the 4x4


he looks creepy 


Ayce said:


> Also I got my first ever sub-10 single 9.87


congrats!!


----------



## Ayce (Nov 27, 2022)

Well I think you look creepy,
thanks!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 27, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Well I think you look creepy,
> thanks!


no u


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 28, 2022)

Ayce said:


> *BIG UPDATE!!*
> 
> View attachment 21302
> Look how polite he looks holding the 4x4
> ...


Nice congrats on your sub-10 single yo.


----------



## Ayce (Dec 21, 2022)

*Big Update!
*So I guess its about time to return to this thread, got some news too. 

*3x3*
Single: 9.87
Ao100: 15.32
Ao1000: 15.90
There is something so legendary about sub-10, its like completing a game that you've worked on forever, or that one project you thought you've never finish. I've always seen sub-10 single as the big goal of cubing, like once you get there, you have completed CUBING, THE HOBBY. And you start to ease into the advanced cubing parts, where turning style and finger trick and lookahead efficiency is the difference between making the next round or being knocked out. Thanks for all of you reading this, this thread has probably saved my love for cubing. 

*4x4*
Ao100: 1:09.19 
Sub-1s are more and more common
I've outgrown my MGC and I'm simply going a little too fast for it, I'm getting a new high-end 4x4 for Christmas. Love this cube.

*5x5*
Single: 1:49.05 good stuff
Mo3: 2:02.07 .01 second drop
Ao12: 2:33.35
Ao100: 2:23.79
Good to see progress in this event

*6x6*
ITS NOT BROKEN! I finally got a new one! Another MGC 6x6 and they shipped my cube with two tiles in the wrong spot so...
Single: 4:17.37 Not bad for a starter who has a 6:23 pb in 7x7
Mo3: 4:33.80
Ao5: 4:33.80
Ao12: 4:43.36
Only have 15 solves so the session isn't really fleshed out, gimme a month or two and I'll show what I can do on the 6x6 for real

*7x7*
Ao12: 7:39.22

*Square-1*
After seeing the world record being broken twice at Northeast Championships, I wanted to learn it, I was scared of parity but I learned it in a solid 5 minutes of focusing.
Single: 43.66
Mo3: 59.55
Ao5: 59.72
No Ao12 as I don't have that many solves on session. There's always something so nice about learning a new event, being a beginner at something is great as its pretty hard to not improve. 

*Clock*
Ao1000: 9.42 

*Skewb*
Picked this event back up, I used to main this event I guess I put it down and forgot about it, first solve a center piece pops out and a instantly remember why I don't like this event much. Anyone know how to put a center back in a wingy skewb?

*Final Notes:*
So, I'm back! Hockey season started and I've had no time for stuff outside of it. I'll be doing my best to keep this updated. Thanks to whoever reads all of this <3


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 21, 2022)

Ayce said:


> I've always seen sub-10 single as the big goal of cubing, like once you get there, you have completed CUBING, THE HOBBY.


I used to think that as well, but once you achieve sub 10 average it is going to feel like it is only the beginning. Really funny how the human brain works.


----------



## Ayce (Dec 25, 2022)

Just picked up my Aosu, if I want to slow down my 4x4 (without causing a repeat of the squeaking) what should I buy? I always go to SCS for my lube because its a really simple product, but all their heavy stuff is sold out. What should I buy?


----------

